# Napster Music to A Mac-How Please?



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

I'm a new Mac user ( MacBook Pro OSX 10.6.7.) Was a long time member of Napster via Windows. I was able to transfer tunes to the Mac and play using Flip4Mac. But now am unable to figure how to set up the Mac to receive and store new music. Bought and downloaded one tune that I never was able to find it in folder I created for Napster downloads per Windows method. Is there a unique method to obtain new music? Napster is no help. 
Thank You


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

paul5 said:


> But now am unable to figure how to set up the Mac to receive and store new music.


Do you mean move your Napster songs into iTunes?



paul5 said:


> Bought and downloaded one tune that I never was able to find it in folder I created for Napster downloads per Windows method.


How long ago was the song downloaded? Some music from the past still could have DRM on it which was based on WMA so you're likely to have issues with it on Mac. (DRM removal strategies aside)



paul5 said:


> Is there a unique method to obtain new music? Napster is no help.


iTunes is the most dominant way to get music on the Mac.

If you want to move your old music to iTunes, you are going to need to convert the WMA files to either MP3 or AAC.
There are several 3rd party apps you can google for that do this (for example http://www.easywma.com/ ) or use this on Windows side: http://www.apple.com/itunes/how-to/index.html#management-convertwma


----------



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

Headrush: Thanks for the reply. Re your: Do you mean move your Napster songs into iTunes? I'm not sure what I need to do. If there is a way to download and play a paid-for Napster tune using iTunes then I'm ready to be educated.

How long ago was the song downloaded? About two weeks ago. 

I am able to play most of my previously bought Napster tunes via the Mac using Flip4Mac WMC. 

Paul


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.mirovideoconverter.com/

You can use that to convert wma to mp3


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> http://www.mirovideoconverter.com/
> 
> You can use that to convert wma to mp3


Good call if the OP is doing this on the Windows side.

FYI for OP, all these conversion apps are using ffmpeg as their backends so results should be the same.


----------

